# The most attractive ennegram?



## DomNapoleon

6w7-es are so hawwwwwwwwwt :blushed::laughing:


----------



## VisitorFromThe11thD

An intelligent and good looking 2w1 is always a good treat. Being the narcissistic prick that I am, this is the type that appeals to me the most now. Maybe I'll change my preferences in time(like I usually do) when I manage(hopefully) to raise my self-esteem. Not happening soon though.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

I would say either 1 or 4.


----------



## Quernus

I think the most attractive tritype to me, ultimately, would be 852. Or... 582. 

But for just one type specifically, I chose 5w4. I loves it.



I'm pretty attracted to Sevenness right now, but I don't think it's for healthy reasons, haha. So I didn't choose that.


----------



## Tharwen

meridannight said:


> *you should have done it with multiple choice option with the wings specified and all.*
> 
> 
> i voted for 9w8. there's one 9w8 who is most attractive.


UHH.. i think i did? as far as im concerned, theres nothing more to enneagram than this.


----------



## meridannight

Tharwen said:


> UHH.. i think i did? as far as im concerned, theres nothing more to enneagram than this.


multiple choice as in everyone can make more than just one choice. i don't agree with there being just one type that is more attractive than the rest. multiple choice option would reflect much better on reality, now you're getting a too narrow spectrum as a result.


----------



## Tharwen

meridannight said:


> multiple choice as in everyone can make more than just one choice. i don't agree with there being just one type that is more attractive than the rest. multiple choice option would reflect much better on reality, now you're getting a too narrow spectrum as a result.


hm perhaps, didnt notice there such a possibility.


----------



## meridannight

Tharwen said:


> hm perhaps, didnt notice there such a possibility.


lol. yeah, i actually don't know if it's even possible. sorry, i got ahead of myself.


----------



## Animal

An INTJ said to me the other day, "I see why you like 4s so much: their integration point seems holy to you."
Then I started doing some "enneagram relationship math." Tertiary Te FTW. :tongue:

An 8 would integrate to 2, and a 4 would disintegrate to 2. Therefore, a 4's disintegration point looks holy to an 8. This may account for some aspect of why 8s are said to go crazy for 4s. *fans myself*

A 2 would disintegrate to 8, and a 5 would integrate to 8. According to statistics, 5s most often marry 2s. Again, a 2's disintegration would look holy to a 5.

A 1 would integrate to 7, and a 5 would disintegrate to 7. So a 5's disintegration would look holy to a 1. I know that a lot of 1s crush on 5s... and this is also a common relationship, statistically. 

An 8's disintegration point, 5, would look holy to a 7. Correct me if I'm wrong, @_cata.lyst.rawr_, but it seems to me that many 7s find 8s attractive as a rule. :kitteh:



I am not aware of other trends of attraction as they relate to the types whose disintegration looks holy to another type (especially the 3, 6, 9 triangle - if I write that out I'd just be going in circles...) ... but anyhow, there's some food for thought.


----------



## Father of Dragons

I said 8w7 because ive often had the most intense chemistry with them. But, 7w6s, 3w2s and 4w3s are all super fly to me.


----------



## Animal

Oak said:


> An female 8 who's not afraid to show her femininity is pretty darn irresistible.


----------



## CaptSwan

In my case; I tend to fall for intense types; like 4, 7 or 8. There's something about intensity that just calls me and sort of blinds me for a while.


----------



## Animal

CaptSwan said:


> In my case; I tend to fall for intense types; like 4, 7 or 8. There's something about intensity that just calls me and sort of blinds me for a while.


That's my whole tritype you just listed. Would that make me completely unmanageable, being SX dominant as well? 

A long time ago in a galaxy far away, I was very taken with a 9w1. He was talking about another woman and said, "She's too intense for me." My heart broke into a million pieces. I wrote angsty poetry about it in my diary. "Too intense" ... it was a knife in my heart!


----------



## CaptSwan

Animal said:


> That's my whole tritype you just listed. Would that make me completely unmanageable, being SX dominant as well?
> 
> A long time ago in a galaxy far away, I was very taken with a 9w1. He was talking about another woman and said, "She's too intense for me." My heart broke into a million pieces. I wrote angsty poetry about it in my diary. "Too intense" ... it was a knife in my heart!


On the contrary; to me, a combination like that would make a person super attractive to me. Because, it would allow me to correspond that intensity; something I've always craved. That's why I search for different people to satisfy different needs, in order to embrace it as much as possible.

Thank you, this is my 1,000th post here on PerC. Glad it was talking to you.


----------



## Animal

CaptSwan said:


> On the contrary; to me, a combination like that would make a person super attractive to me. Because, it would allow me to correspond that intensity; something I've always craved. That's why I search for different people to satisfy different needs, in order to embrace it as much as possible.


I once mentioned that I could not figure out what is "my type" because the men I've been very drawn to are few and far between, and they have looked different and have had drastically different personalities. Then it was pointed out to me: Every guy I've truly cared for is intense. 




> Thank you, this is my 1,000th post here on PerC. Glad it was talking to you.


I'm glad too. Cheers!


----------



## CaptSwan

Animal said:


> I once mentioned that I could not figure out what is "my type" because the men I've been drawn to look different and have had drastically different personalities. My mother said to me, "Every guy you fall for is intense." The follow-up was something like, "Why don't you go for someone stable?"
> 
> I'll take a 4w3SX with an 8 fix thankuverymuch. My unbridled lust and hidden romanticism is ever so stable within me. : )
> 
> Although I have to say, a 9 who is very 'intensely' otherworldly can be very attractive too, along with 5w4s. 7w6s can turn me on but I try to stay away... "being drawn to people like your father" ftw :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad too. Cheers!


I also tend to fall for intense women; people who I can connect with on a deep level, beyond the casual conversation I usually have. I also don't get why people ask or say to look for people like your mother (in my case, I'd hate it so big).


----------



## Animal

CaptSwan said:


> I also tend to fall for intense women; people who I can connect with on a deep level, beyond the casual conversation I usually have. I also don't get why people ask or say to look for people like your mother (in my case, I'd hate it so big).


Damn you quoted my post before I edited 

But yeah I agree. One thing I can say is I have yet to fall for someone a lot like my father, though I do love my father and there are some qualities he has that I would want in any friend or relationship, like honesty, generosity, intelligence, loyalty etc.


----------



## CaptSwan

Animal said:


> Damn you quoted my post before I edited
> 
> But yeah I agree. One thing I can say is I have yet to fall for someone a lot like my father, though I do love my father and there are some qualities he has that I would want in any friend or relationship, like honesty, generosity, intelligence, loyalty etc.


I know. But, personally, I wouldn't fall for someone like my mother. Yes, she has some qualities, but not enough to attract me to a person like her.


----------



## mf2014

I like type 8w9 because I love men who can be assertive and make the first move, but are also supportive and caring. I love it when a guy can tell me what he wants to do when I can't decide, but I still like to make choices for myself most of the time.


----------



## Hunger

Animal said:


>


----------



## Animal

Oak said:


>


----------



## Figure

The id types in general are the first to catch my attention in a group setting. The attention goes instantly to who can influence, and who needs to be dealt with, and in what way. A lot of the 8's I know are basically family, but *only* after the first come to Jesus occasion and cards are shown. Same with 7w6 and 3w4, except more superficial bonds and with a quicker, test-free process. Don't do well with my own type unless they are grounded and honest, and most are not. Don't do particularly well with 3w2 either - never feel like I trust them. 

Romantically, I have a thing for ENFP 4's and 2w1. Both tend to let you put a fingerprint on them and provide, which is something that's important to me in a relationship. 2w1 and their hidden acts of kindness are one of the few things that make me really break down. They know the tender spot nobody else does. ENFP 4's IDK what the deal is, but we usually just click - intensely, and automatically. 


Most attractive for friends: 6w7, 8's, 1's, 7w6, some 9's (loyal, grounded, earthy people)
Most attractive for mates: 2w1, 4's


----------



## senlar

It seems to me that 5w4, 4w5 and 5w6 seem to have the most friends from the profiles on this forum.


----------



## chimeric

_Looks like people really like 4w3s. _:blushed:


----------



## Animal

chimeric said:


> _Looks like people really like 4w3s. _:blushed:


Yeah but it all evens out because 4s hate themselves.


----------



## chimeric

Animal said:


> Yeah but it all evens out because 4s hate themselves.


I do not hate myself. My feelings about myself are so complicated that you couldn't _possibly_ begin to understand. roud:



...:wink:


----------



## Animal

chimeric said:


> I do not hate myself. My feelings about myself are so complicated that you couldn't _possibly_ begin to understand. roud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...:wink:


Then I challenge you to a dual. Your feelings vs. my desires. You can have the first move. Feelings turn me on - I swear.


----------



## chimeric

Animal said:


> Then I challenge you to a dual. Your feelings vs. my desires. You can have the first move. Feelings turn me on - I swear.


Your being turned on makes me feel...

Wait a minute. 


(Heh. No lies. Reading the 8 subforum is kinda hawt.)


----------



## Accidie

I'm probably most comfortable with other 5s or 9s, but there's just something about *7*s, and wanting them to rub off on me. :kitteh:


----------



## Animal

chimeric said:


> Your being turned on makes me feel...
> 
> Wait a minute.
> 
> 
> (Heh. No lies. Reading the 8 subforum is kinda hawt.)


Aww, my being turned on makes you _feel_??
The 8 subforum is kinda hawt? Kinda?? What a tease. That turns me on. 

See, 8s and 4s belong together.


----------



## Feathers Falling

Animal said:


> An 8's disintegration point, 5, would look holy to a 7. Correct me if I'm wrong, @_cata.lyst.rawr_, but it seems to me that many 7s find 8s attractive as a rule. :kitteh:


Oh yes pleeeaaaazzeeeee. ;3 Gimme a powerful, charming, dominant, intense, quick-thinking 8w7 any day!!! ;D I'll even take the sociopaths. 


What? I like danger. 





rawr you're back!!! :kitteh:


----------



## perennialurker

I can't decide between the wings, but I think Twos are the absolute loveliest of people.


----------



## Random Person

8w9-5w4-2wX, Sx/So ENTJ. Intense, able to think straight and with a bit of empathy. What more can a man possibly ask for? 8w7 would be cool too, but I get a distinct feeling that a 9 wing will allow for more mutual understanding. ESTJ would be okay as well, Te-dom FTW and all; still, ENTJ's tend to be more amusing. Can't help but wonder though, would a type 8 fall for a 1w9?

(Am I being too meticulous about this?..)


----------



## Kisshoten

Animal said:


> An INTJ said to me the other day, "I see why you like 4s so much: their integration point seems holy to you."Then I started doing some "enneagram relationship math." Tertiary Te FTW. :tongue:An 8 would integrate to 2, and a 4 would disintegrate to 2. Therefore, a 4's disintegration point looks holy to an 8. This may account for some aspect of why 8s are said to go crazy for 4s. *fans myself*A 2 would disintegrate to 8, and a 5 would integrate to 8. According to statistics, 5s most often marry 2s. Again, a 2's disintegration would look holy to a 5.A 1 would integrate to 7, and a 5 would disintegrate to 7. So a 5's disintegration would look holy to a 1. I know that a lot of 1s crush on 5s... and this is also a common relationship, statistically. An 8's disintegration point, 5, would look holy to a 7. Correct me if I'm wrong, @_cata.lyst.rawr_, but it seems to me that many 7s find 8s attractive as a rule. :kitteh:I am not aware of other trends of attraction as they relate to the types whose disintegration looks holy to another type (especially the 3, 6, 9 triangle - if I write that out I'd just be going in circles...) ... but anyhow, there's some food for thought.


Extending this rule, we should be able to see -1) 4 loving 7s 2) 2s loving 1s. 

Whereas we actually see 2-7 and interestingly enough, 3-6. So, while the observation in case of 1-5, 8-4 is interesting, I doubt the workings/pattern behind this observation is accurate. 

Sorry to nitpick. I wuv you :kitteh:

EDIT: The 7s attraction for 8, I think, is best explained by the concept that Gluttony is the all encompassing sin of excess and the 8s lustful ways will be nothing if not alluring to someone who simply seeks to have any kind of stimulation possible.By contrast, I think 8s would be less attracted to any type with obvious phobic tendencies, or generally inhibited id.

@all, please share your views with me


----------



## sarek

I first figured i would be a 5 with 4 wing or vice versa until i settled on 5w4 and i was quite happy to be there. No fuss, no drama, just stable aloofness.
But reviewing my test showed i was a 9 and I soooo did not want to be that! Of course, now that I have figured out what a 9 is, I feel its a perfect fit for me.


----------



## Animal

Random Person said:


> Can't help but wonder though, would a type 8 fall for a 1w9?


I was very close with a 1w9, and things went in a romantic direction, but he had a long list of specific traits that he desired in a girlfriend and although he wanted me, he would always be frustrated that I could not meet such meticulous standards 



> (Am I being too meticulous about this?..)


See above roud:

But I'll admit, it made me smile. I am inspired by idealists who know what they want and keep their eye fixed on the prize, settling for nothing less than the beauty of their dreams. 



Alecto said:


> Extending this rule, we should be able to see -1) 4 loving 7s 2) 2s loving 1s.
> 
> Whereas we actually see 2-7 and interestingly enough, 3-6. So, while the observation in case of 1-5, 8-4 is interesting, I doubt the workings/pattern behind this observation is accurate.
> 
> Sorry to nitpick. I wuv you :kitteh:


Nothing to be sorry about. I wuv you too! =) And I have yet to claim any of it is 'accurate' or even worthwhile. It was merely food for thought. A playdate with my tertiary Te. :tongue:


----------



## Kisshoten

Animal said:


> Nothing to be sorry about. I wuv you too! =) And I have yet to claim any of it is 'accurate' or even worthwhile. It was merely food for thought. A playdate with my tertiary Te. :tongue:












<3<3<3<3<3

:kitteh:

I love your Te. It's fun for my Ti.


----------



## Animal

Alecto said:


> <3<3<3<3<3
> 
> :kitteh:
> 
> I love your Te. It's fun for my Ti.


 And your Ti is fun for my Te... and my Fi :shocked: :kitteh:


----------



## Random Person

Animal said:


> I was very close with a 1w9, and things went in a romantic direction, but he had a long list of specific traits that he desired in a girlfriend and although he wanted me, he would always be frustrated that I could not meet such meticulous standards


Curious... May I inquire about this person's tritype and MBTI? (I'm dead certain there were 4w5 and ISTJ somewhere in there... But, just to be sure.) A fair point, though, is that us type 1's can sometimes have unreasonable expectations. One could think that we'd be more down-to-Earth, what with actually trying to get things done. Tsk... But, meh. I'm not so morbidly focused on the standards as to disallow some deviations. One thing I've learned in my life is not to judge what I don't know. And there's only one way to find things out for sure.


----------



## Animal

Random Person said:


> Curious... May I inquire about this person's tritype and MBTI? (I'm dead certain there were 4w5 and ISTJ somewhere in there... But, just to be sure.)


Good observation - how did you figure that out?
I would type him with certainty at 1 - not certain of the wing. I often have trouble determining the wing of someone's core type - even my own - but when I know someone well in real life, I can be quite certain of their core once it clicks. 5w6 and 4w5 are my guesses for his fixes. He agrees. I don't know how to type someone else using MBTI and he is not familiar with that system, so I can't answer that portion. His standards pertained to her ideal line of work (physics and/or music), her looks (blond, big breasts, etc), her taste in music (long specific list) , atheism, anti-religion views and a particular way of viewing politics, sleeping during the day instead of at night...... the list goes on.



> A fair point, though, is that us type 1's can sometimes have unreasonable expectations. One could think that we'd be more down-to-Earth, what with actually trying to get things done. Tsk...


Haha! Well at least you are aware of your potential downfalls. Mine are no better. On the contrary, obsessive perfectionism may seem offensive but once you compare it side by side with sadism and vengeance, it starts to look relatively innocuous. 



> But, meh. I'm not so morbidly focused on the standards as to disallow some deviations. One thing I've learned in my life is not to judge what I don't know. And there's only one way to find things out for sure.


So true. I tend to regret the things I haven't done more than any of the crazy things I have done.


----------



## Figure

Boss said:


> In terms of personality, I am very attracted to 1w9 Sx/So and So/Sx, 1w2 Sx/So and So/Sx, 7w8, 3w2, Social 8w9, CP6w5-1w2-heart fix, 2w3 sx, 4w5, 9w8-7w8-heart fix in that order.


Well aren't you picky.



Random Person said:


> If you were a 8w7 with a 7 fix, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't swing much, if at all. A 9 wing would also mix better with your desire for solitude and general demeanor. That's my best guess.


Katherine Fauvre has said before, per research, that when a person's second fix is the same as the wing of the core, the influence of that type is really intensified. That's not quite the same thing as having a wing that does not swing much between the two adjacent types, but I think you're right that it doesn't. What influence having it as the 3rd fix would make is an interesting question too.

It'd be difficult/impossible for you as a 1w9 to weigh in (if you can, do), but @_Animal_ do you find that you relate to 7 core fears? By this, an 8w7 7 would be fundamentally 8, who may still act, occasionally, on 7 fears. I find that, for another example, 7w8 8 means acting on the basis of wanting stimulation, but the shift to the 8 fix is actually to can the monkey mind entirely. Are you able to tell when you are planning/thinking as a way of assisting 8, and when you have actually moved to your head entirely?


----------



## Animal

Figure said:


> Well aren't you picky.


Beautiful, strong, brilliant women usually are. 



> Katherine Fauvre has said before, per research, that when a person's second fix is the same as the wing of the core, the influence of that type is really intensified. That's not quite the same thing as having a wing that does not swing much between the two adjacent types, but I think you're right that it doesn't.


In my case, my second fix is definitely 4. I'm more 4 than a 4. :mellow:
But yes I would agree with her. Look at @_LeoCat_ and @_meridannight_ - 8w7s with 7 fix - they might have input.

I'm told I seem 7ish on the forum, but not in real life. My 'seeming 7ish' goes beyond vibe - people have pointed out deeper motivations... planning, escapism, narcissism. I think the majority of the 'vibe' is related to being an ENFP, but I relate to planning and some aspects of narcissism.



> It'd be difficult/impossible for you as a 1w9 to weigh in (if you can, do), but @_Animal_ do you find that you relate to 7 core fears? By this, an 8w7 7 would be fundamentally 8, who may still act, occasionally, on 7 fears. I find that, for another example, 7w8 8 means acting on the basis of wanting stimulation, but the shift to the 8 fix is actually to can the monkey mind entirely. Are you able to tell when you are planning/thinking as a way of assisting 8, and when you have actually moved to your head entirely?


7's core fear would be deprivation and pain. I'm not sure I understand 'fear of pain' because many 7s even claim to enjoy pain. I don't fear pain. I like to see how much I can endure sometimes. (Hello masochist 4 fix?) I like putting myself through trials, stretching my extremes, etc. When I go to the doctor I want to feel the pain - being 'numbed' and unaware of the truth of my body pisses me off. I don't want to feel good, I want to feel what is real and heal along with my body. I am not afraid of emotional pain either. I like to feel my anger and feel my emotions; just not in situations where it makes me vulnerable. But I can relate to fear of being trapped or deprived, along with fear of being controlled, overpowered, or vulnerable; or losing control of my destiny, or having no personal significance. I can relate to the basic fears of many types, though.... because in the end we're all human, so its' a question of degree.

I'm not sure if I can tell, but I will think about it. Most of the instances where someone else seemed to have control or I felt vulnerable in some way, it's like time stops and my adrenaline pumps. I don't think. I do what I have to do. It's hard to see 7 assisting the 8 except in terms of long term goals. I want to be in control of my destiny, my finances, my health, my life... and in order to do so, I express myself because the arts are my chosen career path, and I make plans in terms of execution of projects and future goals. So I guess then the 7 assists the 8?


----------



## kaleidoscope

1w2s, 8w9s and self-aware 3s that are either So/Sx or Sx/So are my favorite *ever*. I love gut types in general (but while I get along really well with 9w8's, I don't find them attractive in the romantic sense).

:blushed:


----------



## kaleidoscope

Animal said:


> In my case, my second fix is definitely 4. I'm more 4 than a 4. :mellow:


----------



## Animal

kaleidoscope said:


>


You don't know me irl... or my music.. or my writing. It's only in that context that people see it. Most people on this forum who have talked to me on skype or elsewhere have suggested core 4 for me at some point. It's not as outlandish as you think


----------



## meridannight

Animal said:


> But yes I would agree with her. Look at @_LeoCat_ and @_meridannight_ - 8w7s with 7 fix - they might have input.





Figure said:


> Katherine Fauvre has said before, per research, that when a person's second fix is the same as the wing of the core, the influence of that type is really intensified. That's not quite the same thing as having a wing that does not swing much between the two adjacent types, but I think you're right that it doesn't. What influence having it as the 3rd fix would make is an interesting question too.



not sure what the topic is to give input on, but 7 is my wing and the 2nd fix and i agree with the above that this makes for a really intensified 7 influence. don't know how to quantify it exactly. it goes beyond being just a wing but it's crystal clear that it doesn't vie for being my core. there are a whole lot of 7ish tendencies present, more than any other type's. i don't know, it's just clear that there's a lot of 7 going on in me, and yet i'm not a 7. it all gets filtered through my core and given a kind of 8ish flavor to it. to put it in another way -- the 7 influence is so strong that there is no doubt for me that it is both my wing and 2nd fix. it didn't take me 2 seconds to figure it out.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Animal said:


> You don't know me irl... or my music.. or my writing. It's only in that context that people see it. Most people on this forum who have talked to me on skype or elsewhere have suggested core 4 for me at some point. It's not as outlandish as you think


Rule #1 of writing: show, don't tell. :tongue:


----------



## Figure

Animal said:


> Beautiful, strong, brilliant women usually are.
> I'm told I seem 7ish on the forum, but not in real life. My 'seeming 7ish' goes beyond vibe - people have pointed out deeper motivations... planning, escapism, narcissism. I think the majority of the 'vibe' is related to being an ENFP, but I relate to planning and some aspects of narcissism.


I forgot you were 847, not 874. *Clearly* know the influence of 4. 

The "beyond vibe" thing is what I'm trying to get at here. People say tritype is about vibe, but I do think it's every bit about motivation - after all, you have the "vibe" you have for a reason, it isn't out of thin air. 

The end point being that tritype can influence attractiveness since some people will have intense influences of types other than their core.


----------



## Animal

kaleidoscope said:


> Rule #1 of writing: show, don't tell. :tongue:


I agree completely. The point I was making is that this is obvious to me and others off forum, but you haven't seen me off forum, so you may be missing some data. I am not going to put on a 4ish "show" - I have nothing to prove to the forum. 

I really can't wrap my mind around typing other people with certainty over a public forum anyway. Most people will show more of themselves over skype or private chat, not to mention irl where their body language, vocal cadences , work and activity choices speak for themselves.


----------



## Animal

Figure said:


> I forgot you were 847, not 874. *Clearly* know the influence of 4.
> 
> The "beyond vibe" thing is what I'm trying to get at here. People say tritype is about vibe, but I do think it's every bit about motivation - after all, you have the "vibe" you have for a reason, it isn't out of thin air.


That's very true. Vibe has to be based on something. I relate to the 847 description tremendously, even though it's short. I've always thought of myself as a vessel through which music & stories emerge, a communicator of emotion through artistic media. That type is "the messenger archetype." When I was still confused about my tritype, I saw it and said "What, this one sounds more like me than my [incorrect] tritype!" Eventually I broke it down, asking myself WHY it was described that way. I think it made sense. We should do that thread about the tritype. =p



> The end point being that tritype can influence attractiveness since some people will have intense influences of types other than their core.


Very true. For instance I tend to be very, very attracted to 7w6s with a 4-fix, but not as much to 3-fixed 7s. This may be because my father is a triple-id 7w8 and thats just too weird.

Also I can agree with @Random Person that there's something really special about 8s with a 2 fix, but some other types with a 2-fix can annoy me.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Animal said:


> I agree completely. The point I was making is that this is obvious to me and others off forum, but you haven't seen me off forum, so you may be missing some data. I am not going to put on a 4ish "show" - I have nothing to prove to the forum.
> 
> I really can't wrap my mind around typing other people with certainty over a public forum anyway. Most people will show more of themselves over skype or private chat, not to mention irl where their body language, vocal cadences , work and activity choices speak for themselves.


That's fair; I wasn't talking about your tritype specifically anyway. It just irks me when someone talks about how they're *so *X or Y, because if it's THAT obvious, you don't really need to mention it. That's all. :3


----------



## Animal

kaleidoscope said:


> That's fair; I wasn't talking about your tritype specifically anyway. It just irks me when someone talks about how they're *so *X or Y, because if it's THAT obvious, you don't really need to mention it. That's all. :3


Yeah, point taken. I don't like that either, actually. I have been saying "more 4 than a 4" kind of as a joke, because Naranjo says 4s are "more 8 than an 8" and I amuse myself in strange ways. =P


----------



## pastryparadise

7w8 wins not surprisingly. Fuck yea


----------



## Random Person

Animal said:


> I think of cognitive functions as "how you process information." Jungian cognitive functions and socionics focus on this type of cognitive processing. The concept of "MBTI types" takes the meaning out of it, imo. The idea that a person who processes information a certain way ought to have a certain type of personality makes no sense. Sure, there would be trends with ESTJ 8s vs. ENFP 8s, for instance. Or ISTP 5s vs. INFJ 5s. Because at that point you're adding in a motivation and also a way of processing information. But just to say "ENFP's act like this" makes no sense out of the context of an enneatype or some sense of deeper motivation.


To the best of my understanding, introverted functions are primarily focused on processing information while extroverted ones are responsible for informing our actions. An example of this would be Ti focusing on analyzing some new idea while Te trying to make it real. Of course, each function performs both roles to an extent. It's a matter of whether it's done explicitly or implicitly. Say, an ISTP, when making decisions, without any doubt relies heavily on the comprehension provided by Ti. However, Ti itself doesn't push ISTP to act. This role is fulfilled by other functions.



> Haha. My co-author is Si dominant and we fill in where the other lacks. =)
> I know my functions and I can determine them roughly through conversation, but I'm not good at reading someone's body language or posts and immediately coming up with a function.


*Mumbles something about a Ne dom co-author not being there when you need him*
Anyhow, here's a nice video that explains how the cognitive functions manifest themselves. The woman explaining it is also an embodiment of INTJ-ness. This can really help if you want to type someone.




(Also, thank you anonymous Si-dominant co-author. I'm sure you're putting some effort into keeping me in this conversation.)



> I find that the 1s I know, when they're healthier, focus their perfectionism more on their work or ideals whereas when they are unhealthy they start trying to control other people and thinking they're helping them by getting them to abide by these standards. (That's also the low side of 7: narcissism. It shows up in unhealthy 1s, along with 4 masochism/martyrdom). That's been my experience anyway; not sure if that's true of all 1s.


This is a general rule, yes. Save only perhaps for Sp type 1's, it's a pattern common to type 1. I can't help but think that the 1's you've mentioned are So/Sx or the reverse.



> As a general rule, all types are more compassionate when they're healthy, and the specific manifestations of 'losing compassion' and acting for selfish, unconscious motives start to come out. Even a type 2 who is posed as 'selfless' ends up manipulating others through "helping them" and expecting something back, when unhealthy. All types manipulate when unhealthy. Manipulation of others for your own purposes is a loss of compassion. However, there's also the argument "you are what you do." So if a type 2 is helping "for the wrong reasons" and yet they are still helping, perhaps it could objectively be considered "better" than a type 8 who is unhealthy and behaving in a more cold-hearted manner, as opposed to their warm-hearted behavior when healthy. The disintegration to 5 and integration to 2 is obvious through their actions. 8 is all about action after all. So that 'lack of compassion' associated with unhealthy 8 is a sentiment I'd associate with any unhealthy type, but the manifestations of it in an 8 may be more 'up front' and direct. When I was unhealthy, I would think, "The other person made a choice. I laid out my intentions plain and clear and he decided he wanted to deal with me, knowing what he's in for. Any complaints are his problem, not mine."


Quite true. Some types are prone to be delusional about their motives when they're unhealthy. Types 1 and 2 are a fine example of that. Both would feel as though they're acting for people's good - even when they cause nothing but harm. I think it's fair to say that Dunning-Kruger effect applies here full-time. One needs to be in good emotional health in order to adequately evaluate their level of health. Naranjo had mentioned that as well I believe.

I've to disagree about a type 2 being better than 8 though. The poor guy on the receiving end of an unhealthy 2's help is under constant emotional pressure. A type 8 can at the very least be confronted head-on. A type 2, however, is genuinely clueless that they're doing something someone may interpret as wrong. One would have to deal with the "offended innocence" demeanor, even if there's more innocence to be found in a brothel. It may be subjective, but such attitude drives me up the wall more than almost anything else, save only for open sadism.



> That makes sense if 3 is all about showing their image. I've known two 3's very well and I can tell when they're healthy; but they open up to me about what's going on inside. An unhealthy 3 is thinking about how they're worthless in society, they're not doing as much as they should to get ahead, their work has no intrinsic value and its all about contacts, their lover doesn't measure up to social standards for an ideal mate and/or they don't feel they deserve their lover because they haven't accomplished enough, etc.


My point exactly. Either they try to look good because they feel like the kind of the world, or they try to look good because they want to feel like the kind of the world yet they don't. It'd not be easy to tell if a type 3 is healthy or not unless they're really close to you.



> Haha damn.. you sound like a frightening type 1 movie character. I like it. That's pretty intense.


Naw, I'm over it now. I'm kinda thinking about implementing a new political system these days that doesn't seem to involve any catastrophes. Then again, the genetically modified human plan wasn't originally intended to result in 7 billion hybrids of a fish and a preying mantis either...



> Yeah I agree. One bone I have to pick with Naranjo is statements like "8s aren't intellectual" (why not be intellectual with a line to 5?) ... "1s aren't creative" (why not be creative with a line to 4?) .. I know brilliant 2s who don't have a line to a mind type at all... IQ, creativity, and 'generous spirit' =/= enneatype fixation or cognitive function set.


I prefer R&H. Naranjo's claims aren't entirely devoid of substance though. Certain enneatypes are more likely to be of a certain temperament. Type 1, for an example, is likely to be SJ, which isn't a creative type indeed. However, they can also be an NF. I think it's best interpreted as what the general tendency is rather than an absolute statement.


----------



## Figure

Animal said:


> That type is "the messenger archetype."


That's what we're doing now, isn't it? Getting out a message that is intended to make people take a second look at something? 



> Very true. For instance I tend to be very, very attracted to 7w6s with a 4-fix, but not as much to 3-fixed 7s. This may be because my father is a triple-id 7w8 and thats just too weird.
> 
> Also I can agree with @_Random Person__ that there's something really special about 8s with a 2 fix, but some other types with a 2-fix can annoy me._


Bingo. 

Yeah, the secondary characteristics *really *make a difference. My best friend/3 year roommate from college is an 873, and we're ridiculously alike, even in mannerism and speech. The whole friendship is based on straight-forwardness that nobody else seems to be willing to do, and it creates the loyalty. We actually use to *depend* on each other step up and calm the other one down when needed. We've broken up each others' fistfights. But then I also deal with an 863, who is the most ridiculous person I've ever met. 

So when someone says "I do well with X's," it's tricky because even if your core fears always dominate, the others can have a huge impact on where/how you connect with someone who shares/does not share them.


----------



## Random Person

Animal said:


> [Announcer voice]
> Type 8, overall, is coming up in the lead with 8 votes for 8w7 and 7 votes for 8w9.
> 
> Type 6w7 is tied at 8 votes, and type 5w4 beats it by one, at 9 votes. However 6w5 has one vote and 5w6 has 4 votes. Therefore type 8 is in the lead.
> 
> And just to think, when I first came back to the forum and resurrected this thread, type 6 was whipping our asses.


Fours, sixes, sevens, eights... How come they're all on the top while my type got the least votes? Nobody wuvs me:sad:...[/type 4]


----------



## Random Person

Figure said:


> It'd be difficult/impossible for you as a 1w9 to weigh in (if you can, do), but @_Animal_ do you find that you relate to 7 core fears?


To some extent, yes. I'd absolutely hate to be controlled. I've a strong desire to be the boss of my own life, and would not take it kindly if someone else tried to take this place. As stable and scheduled as my life can be, it's only that way because I want it to be. But beyond that, there's not much I can relate to.


----------



## Animal

Random Person said:


> Fours, sixes, sevens, eights... How come they're all on the top while my type got the least votes? Nobody wuvs me:sad:...[/type 4]


People like the idea of certain types, but the 1s I know in real life have suitors. My 1w2 friend is a model and has to fend off suitors of both genders with a stick. My mother is 1w9 and she was pursued for her sweetness, kindness and intelligence as well as her looks all her life. Men still come up to her and she's not the type of woman to wear loads of makeup or flirt. My type 1 ex was overweight and crazy but women love him!!! I think 1 traits, which can manifest as solidity, honesty, work ethic, etc are actually very attractive in real life.

Withdrawn types work best with my personality, but 4s, 7s and 1s are hottest to me, in that order. Hmm, do I find frustration and idealism sexy?


----------



## Mysteryman

For me, either 7w8 or 8w7.


----------



## hal0hal0

Animal said:


> Withdrawn types work best with my personality, but 4s, 7s and 1s are hottest to me, in that order. Hmm, do I find frustration and idealism sexy?


----------



## pyrrho

Glittris said:


> 7w8 are totally so cool. =V= <3
> 
> 7 might mean spontaneous, here-and-now action, cmon, just do this-mentality and always a new adventure up the sleeve.
> 8 might mean that I have all bases covered, know what I am doing, I am totally skilled in this area, hah, I pwned you again, hahah!
> 
> 7 makes me get outta my shell, to try something new... >_> _protect me sempai_ while 8 also gives me opportunity to make that other person getting outta dat shell as well, since I already know your biggest weakness, mwhu-ha-ha... =w=


You must've had experience with a 7w8 before lol


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I used to always be extremely attracted to 2's and 4's, but I've found them to not necessarily be the best for me. I can't really answer this because I think too much depends on things that aren't necessarily type related. I go on a case by case basis.


----------

